# John Calvin on the spiritual reign of Christ



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 22, 2020)

... Wherefore, we see that those which held opinion, that Christ should reign as a king in this world a thousand years fell into the like folly. Hereupon, also, they applied all such prophecies as did describe the kingdom of Christ figuratively by the similitude of earthly kingdoms unto the commodity of their flesh; whereas, notwithstanding, it was God’s purpose to lift up their minds higher. As for us, let us learn to apply our minds to hear the gospel preached, lest we be entangled in like errors, which prepareth a place in our hearts for the kingdom of Christ. ...

For more, see John Calvin on the spiritual reign of Christ.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

